# Left Over Parts On 187-y Rebuild



## joebiplane (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi folks,
My 187 Y ( circa 1944 Iron maiden)  is almost complete..BUT  I have a few parts left over ???   Not Good !
There are three nuts that have an extrusion on one side Tapped for 1/4-20  and one piece that is the same base size without the extrusion  I have laid them on the scanner so you can see them  and for the life of me I cannot determine where they are from   can any one Help me ???


----------



## mike837go (Sep 10, 2015)

To me, the 3 "extruded" nuts look like T-nuts for securing work to a milling table. Though 1/4-20 seem a bit light for such tasks.

I'd guess that the 4th was eventually going to be milled to match the other 3.

I can't recall a medium to large project that didn't have pieces left over...


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 10, 2015)

The thing next to the ruler is the id  plate.

check the pictures you took during disassembly. You did take pic's wright?

I always thought it was a requirement that you have parts left over.


----------



## mike837go (Sep 11, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> I always thought it was a requirement that you have parts left over.



One of the pranks played at transmission shops is to "add" a couple of parts to the ones laid out so neatly on the bench.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 11, 2015)

Does the lathe, or better yet, did it have a milling attachment?  It might have used the T nuts.


----------

